# Toli at 6.5 months.



## Robbin (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is Toli,  our Anatolian Shepherd, at 6.5 months.  94lbs.   Got his adult teeth now.  Still growing fast, but starting to slow down.


----------



## woodsie (Aug 26, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the freckles!!


----------



## Robbin (Aug 26, 2013)

He's a big sweet baby, he turns guard dog when the sun goes down.  Like throwing a switch.   He's not fond of the turkeys and chickens thou.  I think the rooster chasing him when he was little has sparked a life long feud that is going to end badly for the Rooster.....


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 29, 2013)

Sooo pretty.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 30, 2013)

*HE IS SO CUTE!!!!!! 

I have a female Anatolian that looks JUST like him, spots, mask, everything, 5 months old, AND named Toli!!!!!! Only difference is weight, I need go weigh her, but I know she isn't nearly 95 pounds. 

Sorry she's dirty, I can't keep them clean out here! *


----------



## Robbin (Aug 30, 2013)

She is pretty and looks just like my Toli.   My Toli was about 80 pounds at 5 months. He is white right this second, because my wife and I ganged up on him and gave him a bath to go to the Vet.  We had just returned when I took this picture.  He HATES to take a bath, inside, outside, warm water, cold water, just spraying, or standing in the tub.  He howls like you are killing him.  At 94 lbs he is a handful to control when he doesn't want to take a bath.   Update use with pictures every now and then. 
Robbin


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 30, 2013)

*He sure is pretty. 

My other Anatolian mix was about 70 pounds at 5 months, I bet he is over 80 now... I need to get out and weigh them. 

Both mine HATE water too! 

And gosh 95 pounds! Wow, that's BIG! I wish mine were a little bigger, I think they are small now! *


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 31, 2013)

WMR she shouldn't be that big! You just got her! like yesterday!


----------

